# When to switch from puppy food to adult food



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I switched Flora @ 8months because her vet suggested it when I was seeing her in regards to Flora's trouble with diarrhea. I switched, and it helped a lot.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for asking that...I switched Misty at 7 months...the vet I used in CA suggested it..not sure when Im going to switch Holly. Im interested too.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

My vet recommended I switch Maggie at 1 yr...so we did.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Switched Lucy at 10 mos. stools were getting more bad ones then good, switched from ca. natural chicken to wellness simple solution lamb. Not one bad stool since the switch even after one day, now I'm thinking he shouldn't have been on chicken. I recently heard goldens don't do well on chicken. Has anyone ever heard of that?


----------



## brandiwine (Nov 28, 2009)

We switched at 5 mo. Our vet suggested it to help slow her growth.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My brother's dog had massive diarrhea problems as a pup so they swapped him to adult food when he was 6 months old as the vet's recommendation. Ranger was around 9 months when I got him and who knows what the heck he was eating before the rescue society picked him up, but he started eating adult food when I got him. I think most people/vets recommend anytime after 5-6 months for swapping food.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

This guy came into my work with a 1.5yr old golden and he bought puppy food for her D:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Jamm said:


> This guy came into my work with a 1.5yr old golden and he bought puppy food for her D:


Yeah, my roommate's friend has two 1.5 year old dogs that she still feeds purina puppy chow. :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok, this goes along with what I was thinking. I was thinking I'd switch him to the large breed adult with the next bag that I buy since I just bought him a bag of the puppy. That will put him at right about 7 months. Thanks for the input. =)


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

At 3.5 months I started the transition from a 2 star puppy food to a 5 star adult food. I wanted Maggie off of filler food with corn and such, as I wanted her growth to be slow and steady. She did well with the transition and is still doing great in the food department.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I switched Hank at around 8 or 9 months, nothing scientific about it...the pet store had a sale on the adult formulas. He was on Innova LBP, he now eats Innova LBA.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadies 5 months now, and I plan on switching at a year. Shes on diamond naturals lamb and rice large breed puppy and shes has a nice steady growth. Shes not growing to fast at all.


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Mellow turned 9 months last week, and he's still on puppy food. We give him Eukanuba LBP, and are planning to switch to adult food in a couple of months, we're thinking when he turns 1..


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

This is a good question!

I had to switch Piper (my Lab) to Fromm Pork & Applesauce yesterday (we think she's allergic to chicken), and you'd think I was pouring gold into her food bin. Molly and Piper went NUTS!

I looked at the back of the Fromm bag and compared it to what's left of Molly's Innova LBP and everything is the same, with the exception of calcium being listed on the Innova in the breakdown. The Fromm has it too, but I don't know how much.

If the foods have the same protein and fat in them, why do I need to keep them on two different types of food. I'm in the middle of weening Molly to Fromm LBP, but I'm not so sure what to do now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Retrievers Rock said:


> This is a good question!
> 
> I had to switch Piper (my Lab) to Fromm Pork & Applesauce yesterday (we think she's allergic to chicken), and you'd think I was pouring gold into her food bin. Molly and Piper went NUTS!
> 
> ...


 
The Fromm 4 star line is an all stage food so would be fine for Molly. Also, many breeders recommend starting the switch at about 4 months. http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs.php If you go the FAQs you'll see a question about what to feed your pup. Also, when looking at the individual formulas, you'll see on the bottom that AAFCO has certified it as an all stage food.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The Fromm 4 star line is an all stage food so would be fine for Molly. Also, many breeders recommend starting the switch at about 4 months. http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs.php If you go the FAQs you'll see a question about what to feed your pup. Also, when looking at the individual formulas, you'll see on the bottom that AAFCO has certified it as an all stage food.


I can't even begin to tell you how nice it would be to have them both on the same food! This food even smells good! 

I emailed her breeder (she has a pup out of the same litter), and I have a vet visit tomorrow for her Lepto booster, so I'll ask him too.

I'm pretty sure Molly's breeder told me that she doesn't feed LB food at all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many ( most?) don't. Technically, goldens aren't large breed, but medium breed dogs.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Many ( most?) don't. Technically, goldens aren't large breed, but medium breed dogs.


I honestly don't know why I started feeding LB, to be honest with you. I guess I was told to, somewhere along the way. Maybe with Piper?

The only thing I'm concerned about, is the calcium and phosphorous ratio of regular adult food. I can't find the breakdown on the Pork and Applesauce on Fromm's site. I see it for the LBP food, but that's it.


----------

